# Stereo issues



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

95 S6 with bose, only one speaker in the car is working, the passenger door. The rest just make a hissing sound. Are they blown? Could this be a wiring issue with the stereo? I don't think the stereo is grounded properly as it makes a faint buzzing sound out of the speakers that changes with RPMs. Could the head unit be no good? I can't even figure out how to get it out to check if everything is plugged in.


----------



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Stereo issues (EazyEfromLI)*

well do you have the stock radio? or you just put a new one there ands its not working properly? 
if its the stock one you probably have some wiring problems..


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Stereo issues (Alex164)*

it's stock, but the previous owner did some funky stuff with it. How do I get the damn thing out?


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Stereo issues (EazyEfromLI)*

Well I got it all out, more than half the wires behind the stereo were just taped together and most weren't even attached to anything. A few hours of soldering and rewiring and it all works. These bose systems sound so good.


----------

